# Laser pen obsessed



## shyboots (Jun 29, 2011)

My new cat came with toys etc, but he only seems interested in the laser light toy, which he loves hunting down. He doesn't seem interested in any other toys, neither the ones that came with him, nor the ones I have tried from the pet stop - a squeaky mouse on a strong, and a ball and feather on a stick (he was very interested when I was doing something with a stick he couldn't play with!).

He's 2 years old, indoor cat, has only been with me 4 days. Any suggestions for more ways to keep him occupied?


----------



## cazcatz (Jun 14, 2011)

Instead of just giving him the toys, try using the feather stick thing out of reacg e.g. go and stand the other side of the door and tempt him by dragging it across the doorway, he wil probably not be able to resist and come charging after you!! Alternatively chuck tin foil balls across the room, they seem to like the noise  Laser pens are great for burning energy, but I also think nothing beats them honing their pouncing skills, like a toy mouse or the feather toys, as they can have a good roll about chewing and licking their "prey"!! Make him work for the prize by encouring him to jump and learn to pounce. It's funny watching their bum wiggle and their eyes go huuuuuge! :devil:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

This is one of the best toys I've found for entertaining cats/kittens and their slaves..Da Bird - GoCat Da-Bird Cat Toy - 2 part easy store Rod also these Cat Play Cube -2 cubes in set (£3.49 per cube) .You could also have a look at Zoo plus they have a wide range of toys.


----------



## Bonnie82 (May 4, 2011)

I will second both of Buffie's suggestions! 

Our two absolutely go crazy for Da Bird and they love their play cubes too. They also go wild for the laser pen but I always make sure I use the laser to lead them to a treat to find, rather than it just being a pointless exercise of running after something that doesn't actually exist. They now associate the sound of me getting out the treats with a game of chase the laser.

Honestly, I was surprised at how much ours loved Da Bird. Since then they've pretty much lost interest in the other "stick toys". They also have very little interest in balls, toy mice, and so on... they prefer stuff that moves!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Congratulations on your new family member, and hurray for you for adopting an adult cat. Give him time to settle in. after awhile he may decide to play other interactive games with you.

I have to change up Games or my cats get bored with them. the laser pointer is a favorite, but not every night.


----------



## charliesmam (Oct 27, 2010)

My cat doesnt really go for the balls and the mice etc, he just looks at them as if to say well what do u want me to do with that. He does like playing with screwed up silver foil balls though and anything long that you can dangle in front of him. Hes recently been introduced to the laser pen and omg he goes bananas over it lol. Even half an hour later or so he will look around trying to find the red light lol.


----------

